# Aperture Science Inc.



## NotAgOat (Nov 29, 2007)

I made these wallpapers for me and my brother, our computers sit side by side on the same desk. 

Based on this Tshirt:



And the tiles are supposed to look like the ones on these walls:




Preview:




EDIT:
Replaced my wall texture with valves.

Download:







c&c welcome I guess.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 30, 2007)

It would be awesome if you could see each others mice, or maybe even a webcam feed


----------



## Urza (Nov 30, 2007)

I had an idea like this earlier, where I would take pictures of the four walls in this room, then transpose them so it looked like the monitors were transparent and the portals were behind.

Ended up being too much work.


----------

